# Atlas - How do I see the total miles?



## getvivekv (Nov 7, 2017)

Hello Guys,

Just purchased an Atlas SEL. I've been trying to figure out how can I view my car's total miles in the digital cockpit. I've checked the manual and I don't see anything helpful. All I wanted to see is the total miles my car has run from the beginning.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

getvivekv said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Just purchased an Atlas SEL. I've been trying to figure out how can I view my car's total miles in the digital cockpit. I've checked the manual and I don't see anything helpful. All I wanted to see is the total miles my car has run from the beginning.


I know that if the cruise control is on (not set, but on) it will cover up the total miles with the cruise icon. Turn off cruise and it should show you total miles.


----------

